# IBS? IBD? 2 years old problem since birth but no diagnosis



## mattsmom (Jul 1, 2004)

My two year old son has had diareaha since he was born. He goes anywhere from 2-5 times a day. He does not appear to be in any type of pain and never complains. He has never had a formed stool in his life. He had a flexible sigmoidoscopy and an upper endoscopy. Upper was normal but sigmoidoscopy biopsy showed inflamation. Blood tests determined AIG deficiency. Blood work showed no amemia and GI doc said no alergies. Celiac screening came back negative. GI doc can not give me a diagnosis. The GI doctor from children's hospital in Boston has never seen this before nor has his colleages. He is going for an upper GI to look at small bowel next week. HAS ANYONE EXPERIENCED THIS BEFORE ?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm sorry you and your little one have to go through all this. i don't have any real answers for you, but I certainly know what is like to have a sick child and not to get any real answers. My son who is now 14, had stomach problems from the time he was 8 months old till he was about 12. He would get severe headaches and stomach pain with vomiting that would nearly dehydrate him. He had been hospitilized several times and at least 5 different hospitals. We got so many different answers. He had many tests over the years and they all came back normal. We never got anything definitive but most docs thought he would grow out of it. He gets fewer episodes now, and they aren't as severe, but it still lingers, my younger children have none of these symptoms. I wish you well, be persistant and patient.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

I have no answer for you just prayers. I'm glad he seems pain free butnflammation is not normal and signals a problem. Hopefully they find the cause soon. Best wishes.


----------

